# Conformation Critique. Be Harsh



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sure someone else will come in here and pick her apart but while she doesn't seem to be put together with great confirmation, I am very impressed with your description. Three years old with only 30 day training and she is that calm and relaxed and understands the questions asked by beginners? Wow. I am totally blown away. My seven year old isn't that trust worthy, haha.

I don't think she should be bred but to be a good horse to hack around and have fun with, personality is way more important than conformation flaws.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh noooo lol Sparta is baby enough. and while i love her personality, and her color! i know she isn't breeding quality lol her personality is great, but she does have her quirks. and i honestly trust her enough to put someone on her thats never touched a horse. or even a small kid. and my little 10 year old sister rides her with no problems. and at this age she is already practically bomb broof. we rode in the parade the other day with all the flags and clogging and drums and sirens. and while all the other horses spooked she gladly lead the way.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

She doesn't seem that bad to me. She is pretty narrow in the front, she looks like she is connected kinds weird on her back hips. Um... I really like her head. She has the butt bump my QH horse has. I hate that but its not so bad on her. I really don't think she is that back looking, but that could just be me. I'm no expert.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, first off she is lacking _alot_ of muscle. Because of this she's ewe neck and quite sallow along her topline & hindquarters. Her legs also appear quite long.
The bottom of her jaw appears to stick out more than usual (the bridge between the cheek & chin)...
Overall i think that with a little more weight & muscle she should look very nice. Good job in finding her!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Am I seeing a baby belly? Or are my eyes playing tricks? She did come from an auction...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely prolly a hay belly or something. we've had her sense april. and she's always had the tummy so i assume she isn't pregnant. she BETTER not be pregnant.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, ok. She probably isnt then. 
Hay bellies... Tricky things lol.
The is really flashy. I love her color 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

She looks a little camped under and slightly cow hocked. I'm not sure about the cow hocked because the whiteness of her makes it hard to see! So on the plus side she sure is clean! I'm no expert, but I'm trying to learn as much as I can about conformation! She sure is a looker, though!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey if there is a baby, I want! lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, I have to disagree with several posters before me. This filly is not cowhocked or camped under. In fact, her legs are her best feature. Her front legs are very straight and neither too narrow not too wide. Pasterns are normal, if the tiniest bit long. Angle is good, hooves look good. She is pretty downhill, but she is still growing so might be croup high right now. 
The big thing that makes her not breeding level and will affect her a bit (no Grand Prix dressage, ok?) is that her neck is really short compared to her body length, is set on low and is way under muscled. The muscling can be changed, the small/short neck cannot. Trim up her mane and it will help make her neck look longer, give her a hunter look.

I think you totally lucked out. It couldn't possibly be that her calmness is due to malnutrition? But, no, since you've had a her awhile.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she really isn't all that skinny, at least not in my opinion. since she's rode al the time i assume she's that "healthy" weight. but for muscling. how do you put the muscle on the topline and neck? and she wasn't malnutritioned when i bought her. actually i have pictures FROM the auction when she was there. and the day i brought her home. first 4 are from the auction. the 5th is the day after we got her home.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oops forgot the last one. i also noticed her legs were VERY straight compared to all of our other horses. and she has tons of muscling in her rear end. compared to her front. she likes to kick holes in the stall wall unfortuantly. thats one of the ways she drives me crazy lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and as for the the dressage. lol she is NOT cut out for dressage. she is a tad bit on the clumsy side and lacks finesse. she is definitely more of a WP horse. she holds her head low and level, has the slower gaits. honestly it's like she over exxagerates by making them so slow or something. she definitely has speed back in that motor. just rarely uses. plus she COLLECTS alot and thats what i love most about her. she'll collect up her hind end and make her gaits nice and smooth. and for only being broke a little under a year since she's almost 4 and they started training at 3, i think she's awesome so far!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Has she had a vet check? To be so so so young and so mellow and exaggeratedly slow just sends up red flags in my head - especially considering where she came from. I hope she's just naturally a wonderful, sweet girl but wow... 30 days of training and she's a bombproof beginner's horse with insanely slow gaits? 

Good luck with her!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

In the first few pictures it looks like her hooves pancake out...not sure if they are just like that or they need a trim..might be the angle. Her pasterns look a wee bit long

Also she is a lot of muscle.Mine is lacking. She will build it up hopefully as you ride her...I like her markings


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i've had her since April. she was my sisters birthday present. the vet has been out and gave all the horses and clean bill of health. and yeah her feet were a little pancaked when we got her. as she had never had shoes or anything. so our farrier came out and straightened them up, now she's prefect barefoot as well. i honestly thought something was wrong with her when we were riding one day. my sister was riding in a simple D ring snaffle and Adelaide started foaming a bit in the mouth and drooling. but i believe a question was asked here and thats a good thing with a bit in the mouth. i do believe i have found out why she was sold so cheap... it's because she's got so much white and she's a danged pig! she will find the dirtiest hole in the pasture and just wallow in it or she will poop in her food. and hay and then lay in it and make a bed. and she is THE hardest horse to keep clean, and right now our pasture is a mud hole from all the rain and melted snow so she has been just a Bay lately instead of a paint.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not trying to be mean, but she looked fuller and a healthier weight before you got her than she does now. Are you sure she doesn't have an issue?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

DunOverIt said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, but she looked fuller and a healthier weight before you got her than she does now. Are you sure she doesn't have an issue?


My thought too.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine too...


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Great looking horse! It looks like she either has a hay belly or needs deworming though. She also needs some more muscle, but my boys do too. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I do see what the others are talking about when they say she looked better before, however, what I see is either a worm issue or a hay belly issue. She still has her top line, kinda, but she is not in sport horse shape by any means. I would love to have that great personality on my mare. You found a great girl. She doesn't look too dirty either.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> The bottom of her jaw appears to stick out more than usual (the bridge between the cheek & chin)...
> QUOTE]
> At that age teeth are coming in and the jaw protruding is normal. Sometimes the teeth can get impacted and make it worse so it is a good idea to keep an eye on it and have regular dental care


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Ok, I have to disagree with several posters before me. This filly is not cowhocked or camped under. In fact, her legs are her best feature. Her front legs are very straight and neither too narrow not too wide. Pasterns are normal, if the tiniest bit long. Angle is good, hooves look good. She is pretty downhill, but she is still growing so might be croup high right now.
> The big thing that makes her not breeding level and will affect her a bit (no Grand Prix dressage, ok?) is that her neck is really short compared to her body length, is set on low and is way under muscled. The muscling can be changed, the small/short neck cannot. Trim up her mane and it will help make her neck look longer, give her a hunter look.
> 
> I think you totally lucked out. It couldn't possibly be that her calmness is due to malnutrition? But, no, since you've had a her awhile.


I thought her legs were her best feature also
and she did look a bit malnutritioned also


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The other day, someone, I can't remember who, mentioned in a post that if the protien content of the hay being fed is too low then there's no way the horses are going to look "good", no matter how much they are being fed. And I feel like I remember lilkitty saying that her horses do get fed quite a bit (maybe wrong poster though, I don't remember for sure) in another thread so perhaps protien levels are the issue? I know I had that issue last year. Lacey was getting fed like 30# of hay a day but she was still skinny as a stick. As it turned out, she just needed more protien!
Just a thought... 

I do agree that this mare looked better, imo, in the pictures right after she was bought...

I love her coloring!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

get her on some nice rich hay..protein,protein,protien...oh..and rice bran ...i love rice bran.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she was a pasture puff before we got her. now with regular riding she has slimmed up a bit. all of my horses are at a healthy weight with no ribs showing. but the other 2 that are kept at the place we keep our horses are stick thin. if you guys would like proof, i'd gladly give it to you.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm well she get 4 Quarts a day, plus 1 quart of Alfalfa Pellets mixed in. she is on a regular worming schedule. but i believe my mom said jsut for safe measures we were gonna get them all tube wormed, as for hay we have been lacking lately as there isn't much around here. but what we get is usually just regular fescue hay but we have found some Oat hay we were using but we stopped as we noticed some problems with it and when we stopped using it those problems went away. is Oat hay any good ?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> hmm well she get 4 Quarts a day, plus 1 quart of Alfalfa Pellets mixed in. she is on a regular worming schedule. but i believe my mom said jsut for safe measures we were gonna get them all tube wormed, as for hay we have been lacking lately as there isn't much around here. but what we get is usually just regular fescue hay but we have found some Oat hay we were using but we stopped as we noticed some problems with it and when we stopped using it those problems went away. is Oat hay any good ?


4 qts of what??? Looks like she needs some good qaulity hay with more protein. Fescue is not a good hay in my area. Especially for mares.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

4 Qts of 10% sweet feed Pellets. crappy i know but thats what my parents buy. one top of Vitamins and minerals powder plus the Alfalfa, usually Fescue is all you can buy around here besides square bales of Bermuda/Orchard grass/Alfalfa for 9.00+ a bale. i definitely agree about the protein. mom is gonna go out and buy some Empower and such to feed them as well on top of the rest.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would cut back on the sweet feed and put that money towards some of taht 9.00 a bale hay.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm honestly not even sure if it's Sweet feed. but it's pelleted, and be buy it in bulk. about 1000 pounds for 125$'s and that lasts us around 3 months, i'll grab the papers next time we go buy some and list the ingredients. i just assume it's sweet feed since thats basically all you can buy around here. we were feeding Steam Crimped oats along with the feed but thats went up to about 20$'s a for a 50 pound bag, and considering we are having to feed someone elses horses that don't belong to us and they are letting get super skinny so we are gonna have to try to fatten them up it's getting quite expensive with winter just starting out already.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Her change in looks may be due to the feed she's getting (some horses just can't gain weight/muscle from regular feed & need more protein & such) 
She also may have a parasite of somekind as not all can be treated with the over-the-counter stuff. It might be a good idea to get the vet to check her just in case.
I wouldn't feed sweetfeed (if that's what it is), but rather a grain that is meant to help horses gain weight & develope muscle. Possibly a young-horse/yearling supplement or beet pulp. Alfalfa cubes also work. We feed ours 2 icecream pails a day per horse, with just a little bit of hay for foraging. It puts & keeps the weight on them nicely and around here are WAY cheaper than hay.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we were feeding the Alfalfa cubes instead of pellets but they had NO interest in them at all we even soaked the alfalfa and they still didn't want it. i spent about 2 hours ripping them all apart by hand and they still ate around the cubes. when the vet comes to do the tube worming we'll have him check her.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I just want to say...I don't think she looks that bad.

I have had some pretty bad hay.I wasn't aware of this untill my vet told me she was getting sucked up and they looked at her teeth and they were fine. I was feeding her quite a bit and even 2 lbs of rice bran...still didn't help soooo I had to feed half a bale of orchard grass(they are prob. 80-100 lb bales I am guessing..they were good size),alfalfa cubes..big bowls,alfamo,and 4 lbs of rice bran,plus her mineral block and GI conditioner....she has put on weight and I admitt I thought she was getting fat but that's because I wasn't use to her filling out so much and now her butt is getting bootylicious.

My vet doesn't like beet pulp..it's a big hassle and is mostly just fiber. You have to soak it for a period of time and if you are a busy person you won't be able to do it all. I know I can't. I feed rice bran. It's super high in fat and alfamo is sweet and makes them gain weight..it's alfalfa and molasses..sometimes they have grass hay mixed with it. I mix both together and now she is a demanding little brat when it comes to supper..lol. I would worm her again..or all of them.

Sounds like you have your handsful and with that many horses you will go through feed and hay fast.

$9 is pretty cheap! How many lbs a bale? If it's small bales then that would be a pain. I now just got in some super green clover hay.I am using up the last of the crap hay and will have them on that now and probably for a long long time.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

gidget the 9.00 Bales are about 2x2x3 rectangle bales very small for 9.00. can you buy the rice brand and Alfamo at Tractor supply? we really don't have any feed stores that sale anything besides sweet feed honestly. besides the stuff we are buying in bulk and i really don't know whats all in it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You probably can by the rice bran. It's around $10.25 for a $50 lb bag. Let your mom know what I said about it and just ask Tractor Supply. Most likely they have it. Sweet feed is probably the most common form of horse feed that people know of..I use to only buy sweet feed but learned more and got other things and I absolutely love rice bran. Just give her 2 lbs a day. That should work. Alfalmo..you might be able to. I would ask on that too..that is a bit more expensive but has lasted for weeks now and it comes in a 50 lb bag. Very sticky..smells amazing..lol.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

do you have to soak rice bran or anything? or just give it to them as is?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You can if you want..I do when I make her weekly mash but other than that I leave it dry and it's not harmful at all. If you feel they are dehydrated you can add water as well. I love it and it has done my horse wonders. Some people say it's bad because it's just fat you are feeding them basically but if you want weight put on this is good stuff and my horse has not had any health issues from it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i told my mom about it and she says she'll go out and buy that because it's good for them to put on weight


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

How much hay is she getting per day?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

basically free choice. we were throwing out 4-5 square bales a day and letting them all share, but we ran out so then we put out a round bale for them to have, now thats eaten and gone so we need to get another but we don't know if we should get the oat hay and thats the only option in round bales for now..


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you will really notice the difference within a month..I sure have with my horse.Also if she isn't gaining weight on 2 lbs...give her 3 lbs and see...give it about 3 weeks to see if it's working.

I don't know anything about oat hay...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am sure I am being controversial here, and I am sure that I don't mean to be, I just want what is best for your horse. To me your horse has lost weight, and in this post, 




lilkitty90 said:


> basically free choice. we were throwing out 4-5 square bales a day and letting them all share, but we ran out so then we put out a round bale for them to have, now thats eaten and gone so we need to get another but we don't know if we should get the oat hay and thats the only option in round bales for now..


I would like to ask you to plan ahead and never get down to the last of your hay and then try to figure out what to do. When you are getting low you should start to think about this, not when you are out. 

I am quite sure this is not what you want to hear and you will come back fired up, and that is fine and a normal response, but before you get too angry please reread my post.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

nah AlexS i understand. it's definitely poor planning, but it's also hard to find alot of GOOD hay around here, i mean i can find hay bales for 2-3$ a bale but it's last years weedy crap hay. we did have 240 bales that we paid about 150$ for. we just had to pick it up out of the fields ourselves. and boy was that a task for just me and my mom. we don't have a trailer to haul anything otherwise it would be easier for us to get some. and the people that do have trailers don't own horses and don't understand how big of a necessity it is and isn't in a hurry to work with us about comming with us to get it or letting us borrow their trailer. it really is sad. but we are also doing the best we possibly can given the circumstances.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would think last years weedy hay is better than no hay at all.

It looks like she is also carrying a worm load. And since the other shots of your other horses also have this look I think you might want to look into that a little further. Your horses consistently look like they have worm bellies. 

Getting rid of her worm load will save you money in the long run. You can spend less on feed and she will look great.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe downsizing your herd would help.. if you find yourself having issues with keeping up with care, you might want to look into making yourself a smaller herd.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> basically free choice. we were throwing out 4-5 square bales a day and letting them all share, but we ran out so then we put out a round bale for them to have, now thats eaten and gone so we need to get another but we don't know if we should get the oat hay and thats the only option in round bales for now..


Be careful with oat hay as it can cause a phosphurus imbalance.

Hay bellies are caused by a lack of protien in your hay.......I would be looking for and feeding a quality hay of at least 12% to 14% for a horse in this type of condition......she lacks muscle and weight.........I would also give that hay free choice and cut the grain way back and maybe add a 1/2 cup of oil to her diet.

Super Nova


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You might have to mix other things with the oil. I can't add a 1/2 cup..my horse will refuse to eat it so I use to drizzle it and mix a lot of grain in with it and she would be fine.

And you guys might want to invest in a trailer of some sort or plan like 3 weeks ahead on what trailer you are going to borrow that way you can make sure your horses will have food.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Always, we do have them on a regular worming schedule. they each get a wormer every 2-3 months. but as i said we are going to get them all tube wormed to make sure that they ARE getting what they are suposed to be.

Dunoverit, we can easily handle 6 horses on our own. and we had 6 plus being forced to care for someone elses as they wont. we sold off 1 of ours and returned a lease we had to downsize ourselves to 4 horses, and hopefully the people are talking about selling their horses. but they arn't gonna sell them cheap and no one is gonna pay over 150$ for them as they are in such poor condition and they wont take any measures to add weight.

Supernova, thanks thats what i wanted to know! i'll let my mom know about the Oat hay so she wont get anymore. it honestly looks and smells really nice, but awhile back i think one of the horses had an allergic reaction to it. so we stopped using it. since that horse was gone we used it again, and noticed odd behavior along with loose stool so we arn't using it anymore. right now we are working on fencing in 30+ Acres and thats where a good bit of our money is going that way we wont have to worry so much about hay as they'll have grass around the clock.

and Gidget, we are definitely on the lookout for a trailer! we have let people know ahead of time. but they always back out on us or make plans because they forget. and it's REALLY frustrating. we found some nice grass hay for 1.50$ a bale. and a lady to let us use her trailer, but she's older and is always like just let me know when you wanna go pick it up. but when we ask she says she isn't up for it because of her back. after having back surgery and stuff. it's just really frustrating = /


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i don't know if this is an idea but can you make a trailer?!

Sounds like hay isn't the best over there but wish I had hay that cheap here!....big bales go for like 12 a bale...not bad but more than I like to pay..we have 60-70 lb bales of super green clover hay that smells amazing!..it was 5 a bale..more in my price range but I have paid 10-11 a bale before.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

she has a knife neck, maybe a little high in the front, but other then that i think she looks great nice slope to her bum, nice legs ans strong back.. and oogd job buying her from an auction, you might have savd her from a sloughter house.. i always go for those kind of horses


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Ok, I have to disagree with several posters before me. This filly is not cowhocked or camped under. In fact, her legs are her best feature. Her front legs are very straight and neither too narrow not too wide. Pasterns are normal, if the tiniest bit long. Angle is good, hooves look good.


Erm actualy to me she looks extremely upright in her shoulder, she looks to be Back at the knee and upright through her hocks. To me she does look camped under.
I would not have given her a second look.
I agree that her quietness may be due to lack of food so please be careful whilst feeding her up.

I also agree with the other posters that she looked better before.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you feed your horses separately?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know where you are in NC, but there are companies that rent out trailers by the day from about $35 a day. 

Trailer Rentals - Trailers of the East Coast

If that is not close to you, do a google search for your area.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm near the Hickory area. honestly renting trailer never crossed our minds. but i'll definitely pass it along to my mom! yes we feed them all seperately. when it was warmer we waited around for them to eat. now we just give the slower eats their food first, wait for them to get half way done and then give the rest their feed and then get outta the cold quickly.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok. so to set everyone straight. i am getting pictures uploaded to photobucket now. to show you guys these horses that ARN'T mine and are very skinny, the ones that i can't really do anything about.. idk what to do about them. and also the newest conformation type pictures of MY horses to show that they ARN'T skinny and are taken care of.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think she is horribly skinny, skinny but not to the point she looks neglected. I agree with everyone that she looks different from the auction pics. Davinci started losing weight because I was free feeding and the mares were picking through all the good stuff (alfalfa) in our hay and then chasing Davinci away from his hay before he could get it. So we have to feed him by himself once a day. 

We'll probably ending up feeding them seperatly for every meal once the pregnant mare is in the herd just in case.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah. in any case if that happened Adelaide would be the one chasing the other mares away and taking their feed.

here are the pictures of the other 2. snowflake and Red
Snowflake is Sparta's mother and while Sparta is mine. snowflake is not. and idk what to do to get her owners to take better care of her. and it looks bad on us as they are in the same pasture as our horses.
so here is snowflake when we first recieved her fat and sassy while pregnant. and do remember that snowflake is well into her 20's possibly late 20's 
When she first came








Even a Cresty neck
















she was in our care here as she was pregnant with my foal. so technically here she was my horse. after March 9th when Sparta was born they had care of her. and this is what happened, this is what she looked like about 4 months in their care.








we offered to move her to a huge 25 Acre pasture and pay 35$ a month US pay for HER horse to gain weight because of the poor thing. and they told us no... after she got so skinny i thought she was going to die we just took her there and paid, and told the lady after we moved her. she was not happy, and after a month of them being over there she brought them back. while they were there (snowflake and red, i'll get to him later.) they gained about 100-200 pounds, here are the pictures after they were there about 2 weeks. mind you the picture above isn't how she looked WHEN we took her there this was about a month maybe a little less. she got ALOT worse than the picture above. these next pictures are after 2 weeks of being at the 25 Acre pasture. so they had put on a little bit of weight and were beginning to look better.
































And here are her Neglectful owners riding her. when she is so skinny..

















i'll post Red Next.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't have any pictures of when they first got Red, but they bought him skinny from an auction for 190$ he was super skinny and some huge lady was riding him, but they bought him because he was cheap and "well behaved" when actually he's a pig and a bully. the only pictures i relaly have of him are from after he was at the 25 acre pasture for 2 weeks. and pictures of them riding him when he was skinny.
here are the pictures from the 25 acre pasture.
















Yes thats me in the picture. we were the ones taking pictures for documentation.
































if you seen the thread with the super fat horses that my friend owns the HUGE oen that looks like a hippo.. if you look down at the bottom of the hill you will see those big horses








Him being ridden
















Next i'll post a picture or 2 of each of the horses that are and have been in my care.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok you've already seen pics of Adelaide but here is a dirty picture and it's the NEWEST i have. and a picture from may.
then 3rd and 4th are the newst ones of Baby where she isn't in her winter fuzzies so you can actually see.
5th and 6th are of my mom's horse Carmen
7th and 8th are of kitty. right before we sold him

Next post will be Sparta and Peanut our lease. and thats all we've had.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

don't really have alot of pictures of peanut. but here is what i do have, and they do have a rider but it's bareback so you can see.

then the newest pictures of sparta. and he IS on a wormer Schedule i worm him once a month rotating between 3-4 different kinds of wormer.
and here is sparta before he had his winter fuzzies

this is all of the horses that have been in my care and the msot recent of all of them.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope the dates are backward on that camera...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

in some instances they are. the month and Day kept Swapping and idk how to set it specifically. so i don't know who has been fiddling with ti to make it swap the month and day.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I think your horses look fine. I dont know why this went from conformation critique, to asking every detail about how you take care of your animals? 
Ok, so maybe the mare was more fit when she got her. Horses cannot be expected to keep the same condition when in different care. She's not thin. What's the huge deal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't know either Grey but lately any time i post people start getting nit picky about how my horses look so i figured it's about time to get it all out in the open. i'm honestly not offended. everyone has a butthole and some stink more than others just like opinions you learn to get used to it. :lol: i take critisism lightly as everyone has a different opinion as we've all learned differently and do things different. so i'm not bothered by it in no means at all but i am glad to get it out in the open and show people how i care for mine. plus i need opinions on what to do about the first 2 horses, as people will come over to our pasture and rightly assume they are ours and then we all get fussed at about it. and the same thing was happening here when people seen them in the background. it's all just a thing.


----------

